# Electric kiln



## resabed01 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have an opprotunity to grab a electric kiln for free. Problem is the thing is massive the interior is about the size of a 45 gal drum, maybe not quite as tall. Looks like it was built for ceramics firing but could it be adapted for metals smelting? The name plate says max temp of 2300F and it sucks 45 amps at 230V.
If I were to grab it, I have no place to store it....it would have to be stored outside under a tarp for about a year before I could consider using it. Would it have to be converted to propane to be useful or could I use it as-is? I was also thinking of taking it and using the fire brick to make a smaller furnace or am I whacked on that thought too.

Input please

Thanks

Trevor M


----------



## qst42know (Sep 9, 2009)

Pottery kilns are far to large for anything I would be doing. They are a great source of fire bricks. You will need to keep them dry. Stack the bricks in a sturdy box and store out of the weather indoors if at all possible.


----------



## markqf1 (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree,
It costs so much in electricity to get them up to operating temps.
And keep in mind the 2300f restraint.
Unless you have alot of material to process, or plan on running alot of assays, they're nowhere near as good as a good hot torch (pgm's).

Mark


----------



## butcher (Sep 10, 2009)

could always use it to make a smaller one, or two.electric or gas hydrocarbon fueled.


----------



## resabed01 (Sep 13, 2009)

I decided to pass on it. Although it was a once in a lifetime opprotunity, I had no place to store it. I know I'll be kicking myself later over this one.


----------

